# Update not downloading



## Bigyac (Aug 19, 2019)

My tesla is not downloading the latest software update despite being connected to WIFI.
I still have 2019.28.2


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

The one time that happened to me I tried turning the wifi off and then back on. Didn't do any good. So then I scowled at the screen for about 2 minutes, and finally it gave in and started downloading.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Bigyac said:


> My tesla is not downloading the latest software update despite being connected to WIFI.
> I still have 2019.28.2


Why do you think that it has a new update to download? Not all cars get all updates. Models, hardware, and random luck of the draw are items that play into when you get updates.

Just sit back, as long as you are connected via WiFi, they will come.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Why do you think that it has a new update to download? Not all cars get all updates. Models, hardware, and random luck of the draw are items that play into when you get updates.
> 
> Just sit back, as long as you are connected via WiFi, they will come.


specifically because their screen is showing a progress bar of a download - that is stuck at the sub 5% range of download.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Missed that. But now that I looked at the pictures, weak WiFi signal.


----------



## Docdailey (Aug 24, 2019)

Reboot and hook to phone hotspot in an area with good reception.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Which is worse? Mine has a progress bar at 100% and still says downloading.

Hope it’s just an issue with this particular load.


----------



## Bigyac (Aug 19, 2019)

sduck said:


> The one time that happened to me I tried turning the wifi off and then back on. Didn't do any good. So then I scowled at the screen for about 2 minutes, and finally it gave in and started downloading.


That did not help.


----------



## Bigyac (Aug 19, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Why do you think that it has a new update to download? Not all cars get all updates. Models, hardware, and random luck of the draw are items that play into when you get updates.
> 
> Just sit back, as long as you are connected via WiFi, they will come.


I think it is an updated to be downloaded because the car is attempting to download it.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

sduck said:


> The one time that happened to me I tried turning the wifi off and then back on. Didn't do any good. So then I scowled at the screen for about 2 minutes, and finally it gave in and started downloading.





Bigyac said:


> That did not help.


Perhaps you don't scowl as imperiously as I do. You should work on that.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If that's at home, your neighbor has wifi on the same channel. All radio frequency stuff is based on signal-to-noise ratio and transmission pulses, and both of those must work correctly to get reception. If you have a decent signal, but the transmission pulses are being drowned out by a neighbor on the same channel, you'll get long delays and dropouts.

So first thing to do would be try changing the channel on your wifi transmitter. It should be in advanced settings somewhere. If it's set to "Auto", the auto setting looks for a channel with the best signal-to-noise ratio, rather than which channel is least busy (to do that, the router would have to stop and "listen" for 2-3 minutes at each startup, which isn't ideal). You could have a neighbor with a very weak signal transmitting on the same channel, but they're close enough that the interruption is constant, so both signals get interrupted.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Bigyac said:


> My tesla is not downloading the latest software update despite being connected to WIFI.
> I still have 2019.28.2


That looks a lot like you have almost no signal. 'connected' and 'stably connected with a quality connection' are vastly different.


----------



## Bigyac (Aug 19, 2019)

Update: Nothing was really wrong with the WiFi. I took it to the SC and they downloaded the updated. It was the first update since I bought the car, a month ago. The car, with the same wifi has had 2 updates since then that went through with no issues.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Interesting.

As for mine, I decided to try an experiment and, after unplugging, I powered off the car and left it (don’t know if it stayed powered off since I used the app to lock it). A few hours later, I got a software update notification!

It was in my garage and, as far as I know, was using the WiFi.

If the progress bar ever stalls again, I’ll have to see if powering down is a repeatable solution but I hope it was just an oversized update.


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

Dumb question: my M3 (according to the app) has OS 2019 40.2.1. It tells me (as does the car) that there's a software out there, and that I am to connect to wifi to download. Unfortunately, my house's wifi doesn't reach the garage, and the free wifi at my public library doesn't reach the curb that's maybe 10' away. All previous updates have managed to update themselves without any intervention on my part. I believe that I could (in theory) set my phone up as a hotspot, but then my data plan (3 GB/month) would be insufficient. So what's my best course? Just wait until Tesla pushes it out over LTE? Or is there a way to grab it via the car's browser?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

generankin said:


> Dumb question: my M3 (according to the app) has OS 2019 40.2.1. It tells me (as does the car) that there's a software out there, and that I am to connect to wifi to download. Unfortunately, my house's wifi doesn't reach the garage, and the free wifi at my public library doesn't reach the curb that's maybe 10' away. All previous updates have managed to update themselves without any intervention on my part. I believe that I could (in theory) set my phone up as a hotspot, but then my data plan (3 GB/month) would be insufficient. So what's my best course? Just wait until Tesla pushes it out over LTE? Or is there a way to grab it via the car's browser?


Have you tried using your cell phone as a WiFi hot spot?


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

SR22pilot said:


> Have you tried using your cell phone as a WiFi hot spot?


I have not. I understand that it takes 60 to 90 minutes to download. Then it takes 25 minutes to install (meanwhile the car isn't going anywhere). That suggests to me that leaving my phone in the car to act as a hotspot does two things: it (1) hangs onto my phone for all of that time and (2) almost certainly gobbles up my data allowance for the year & then some. So, being yr Basic Coward, I will wait for the car to find it all by itself ... unless someone comes forward with more knowledge than I clearly have.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

WiFi from your favorite coffee house? Or family, friend or neighbor with a better signal? A signal booster for your home's WiFi might be worth looking into.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

generankin said:


> I have not. I understand that it takes 60 to 90 minutes to download. Then it takes 25 minutes to install (meanwhile the car isn't going anywhere). That suggests to me that leaving my phone in the car to act as a hotspot does two things: it (1) hangs onto my phone for all of that time and (2) almost certainly gobbles up my data allowance for the year & then some. So, being yr Basic Coward, I will wait for the car to find it all by itself ... unless someone comes forward with more knowledge than I clearly have.


You can't do it through the browser as that also would require a Wifi signal if you could find the way to connect. The download uses it's own protocol from dedicated servers the car knows to connect to. The map updates are in the 5 GB range, most SW noted in the 500 Mb range, but can be bigger. We do know that some SW has been pushed down over LTE, but not a lot of cases. It is widely believed that if you get several releases behind they might push it that way to keep the cars up to date, but you are strictly on a wait and see game.

I understand nice reasonable phone plans, but I see even the burner phone companies advertising unlimited plans.

And although your Wifi doesn't reach the garage, if you know it is waiting on a download, can you pull up close to your hose to pick up a signal? The download doesn't take more than 5 to 10 minutes typically once you get a good signal.

If none of the above works, you'll get it when you get it. Or find some free wifi that will reach the car at a restaurant or something.


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

GDN said:


> You can't do it through the browser as that also would require a Wifi signal if you could find the way to connect. The download uses it's own protocol from dedicated servers the car knows to connect to. The map updates are in the 5 GB range, most SW noted in the 500 Mb range, but can be bigger. We do know that some SW has been pushed down over LTE, but not a lot of cases. It is widely believed that if you get several releases behind they might push it that way to keep the cars up to date, but you are strictly on a wait and see game.
> 
> I understand nice reasonable phone plans, but I see even the burner phone companies advertising unlimited plans.
> 
> ...


Thanks! All useful and solid information!

I checked on burner phones, and there I see I'm looking at about $100 for phone, number, & plan (color me "too cheap").

So I shall go scouting for some free wifi. I might be able to snag access at the university down the road. I shall report back how well I succeed (or not).


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

The antenna in your Tesla isn't as good as your phone so if you have a friend or neighbor with a strong signal in their garage or driveway, that's your best bet.

A wi-fi range extender is available for ~$25 and might help you out.


----------



## Jason F (Jul 6, 2018)

generankin said:


> Thanks! All useful and solid information!
> 
> I checked on burner phones, and there I see I'm looking at about $100 for phone, number, & plan (color me "too cheap").
> 
> So I shall go scouting for some free wifi. I might be able to snag access at the university down the road. I shall report back how well I succeed (or not).


 Sit outside a McDonalds for 10 minutes. They have free wifi.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> The antenna in your Tesla isn't as good as your phone so if you have a friend or neighbor with a strong signal in their garage or driveway, that's your best bet.
> 
> A wi-fi range extender is available for ~$25 and might help you out.





generankin said:


> Thanks! All useful and solid information!
> 
> I checked on burner phones, and there I see I'm looking at about $100 for phone, number, & plan (color me "too cheap").
> 
> So I shall go scouting for some free wifi. I might be able to snag access at the university down the road. I shall report back how well I succeed (or not).


The antenna for Model 3 is in the left side mirror (at least for LHD vehicles-has this been verified for RHD vehicles?) so angle that side toward your WiFi source.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

generankin said:


> Unfortunately, my house's wifi doesn't reach the garage


How far is it from your house to garage? I suspect a WiFi extender is your best solution. I haven't compared models but here's an example of one that's $30 new or only $17 used:
NETGEAR Wifi Range Extender EX3700 - Coverage Up to 1000 Sq.ft. and 15 devices with AC750 Dual Wireless Signal Booster & Repeater


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

generankin said:


> I have not. I understand that it takes 60 to 90 minutes to download. Then it takes 25 minutes to install (meanwhile the car isn't going anywhere). That suggests to me that leaving my phone in the car to act as a hotspot does two things: it (1) hangs onto my phone for all of that time and (2) almost certainly gobbles up my data allowance for the year & then some. So, being yr Basic Coward, I will wait for the car to find it all by itself ... unless someone comes forward with more knowledge than I clearly have.


You need to check your phone plan. today unlimited data is cheap. Once the update is downloaded you can take back your phone. Heck I did an update in a parking lot before work.

longer term I also vote for a WiFi extender. The way updates come you really want to be connected when home.


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

generankin said:


> Dumb question: my M3 (according to the app) has OS 2019 40.2.1. It tells me (as does the car) that there's a software out there, and that I am to connect to wifi to download. Unfortunately, my house's wifi doesn't reach the garage, and the free wifi at my public library doesn't reach the curb that's maybe 10' away. All previous updates have managed to update themselves without any intervention on my part. I believe that I could (in theory) set my phone up as a hotspot, but then my data plan (3 GB/month) would be insufficient. So what's my best course? Just wait until Tesla pushes it out over LTE? Or is there a way to grab it via the car's browser?





Long Ranger said:


> How far is it from your house to garage? I suspect a WiFi extender is your best solution. I haven't compared models but here's an example of one that's $30 new or only $17 used:
> NETGEAR Wifi Range Extender EX3700 - Coverage Up to 1000 Sq.ft. and 15 devices with AC750 Dual Wireless Signal Booster & Repeater


.. or in the case where a range extender won't work is to take a pair of powerline adapters and put a cheap router in the garage to make a new wireless access point.


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

So I had this very same issue with it saying connect to WIFI to download when it WAS connected to WIFI (I verified it on browser etc.). I have never had any issue with downloading the software before therefore I feel it has something to do with this particular update. I tried resetting this and that and nothing worked. It was like this for about a week or so (I even tried the phone as a hotspot and still didn't work). Finally I gave up and made an appointment with Tesla to see what was going on. Yesterday my phone showed a notification that a software update was ready to be installed. I started the update and it went smoothly. Cancelled the Tesla appointment. Not sure what was going on there.....but it just seemed to correct itself (unless Tesla remotely did something which is a possibility....they may have pushed the update again perhaps)......


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

generankin said:


> Thanks! All useful and solid information!
> 
> I checked on burner phones, and there I see I'm looking at about $100 for phone, number, & plan (color me "too cheap").
> 
> So I shall go scouting for some free wifi. I might be able to snag access at the university down the road. I shall report back how well I succeed (or not).


So I went scouting. I could grab wifi on my phone @ Starbucks, but it wants a log-in and Tesla don't play 'dat. Ditto the UWNet wifi I can get on my phone. The apparently open wifi @ the posh theater and the public library across the street? Same. Every other wifi that showed on the phone as 'open'? Same. Tried the AT&T shop, for it often has open wifi, but not this one. Nearby there's a Whole Foods, so I had a shot. Weak signal in the parking lot, but the car found it, hooked up, and downloaded the update. Took a good while, but now I know where to go in future.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

If there ever was a need for a mod, the _*Tesla Wi-Fi Booster*_ gets my vote.

You need wi-fi to download an update, yet the antenna in the Tesla sucks.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> If there ever was a need for a mod, the _*Tesla Wi-Fi Booster*_ gets my vote.
> 
> You need wi-fi to download an update, yet the antenna in the Tesla sucks.


Just let me know which prototype you prefer:


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/379357968582500348/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/9148005469140768/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/77687162292850662/


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> Just let me know which prototype you prefer:
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/379357968582500348/
> ...


I was thinking... smaller. 










Actually, in the back of my mind, I was thinking a precisely-positioned (Rube Goldberg) pie plate to increase the reception of the wi-fi signal that would be straight ahead.


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

generankin said:


> So I went scouting. I could grab wifi on my phone @ Starbucks, but it wants a log-in and Tesla don't play 'dat. Ditto the UWNet wifi I can get on my phone. The apparently open wifi @ the posh theater and the public library across the street? Same. Every other wifi that showed on the phone as 'open'? Same. Tried the AT&T shop, for it often has open wifi, but not this one. Nearby there's a Whole Foods, so I had a shot. Weak signal in the parking lot, but the car found it, hooked up, and downloaded the update. Took a good while, but now I know where to go in future.


Perhaps the last chapter in this tale: having had several suggestions for extenders ... errr ... suggested, I finally remembered: I have a MOCA set up so that the Tivo recorder communicates with other TV sets in the house ... and that I have a spare range extender stashed in the basement (which didn't help overcoming the Faraday Cage that our kitchen is). So I moved it out to the garage, told the car to look for wifi, then created a network using my router's ID and impossible-to-recall-let-alone-hack password, and what do you know? It found it. Then (on command) commenced downloading the next available software update. No more sitting in a grocery store's parking lot looking suspicious.


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

Installed a wifi extender. Signal reaches the garage with decent strength, and updates download very nicely.

UNTIL 2020.48.26, whereupon it turned the screen black and no re-booting would ... err ... re-boot anything. So it got towed 82 miles to Milwaukee, where they discovered that the download sent the computer into a loop. As the 3 has a central computer, as opposed to decentralized modules (or so the tech tells me), they had to replace the entire computer. Then it got interesting discovering what settings had been 'forgotten' and replacing all of them. Now the car seems to be having trouble 'seeing' the wifi, even though my phone grabs it with a strong signal. We shall see how it progresses.


----------



## generankin (Oct 2, 2019)

sduck said:


> The one time that happened to me I tried turning the wifi off and then back on. Didn't do any good. So then I scowled at the screen for about 2 minutes, and finally it gave in and started downloading.


Sometimes scowling doesn't really work. At times, bad language is required. I have learned this as a consequence of working on older Italian motorcycles.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

generanken - You can come over and use my WiFi anytime. Long drive though.


----------

